# Allinonewinepump - new video



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 22, 2012)

I just wanted to share with *everyone*, that I uploaded a newer video that explains a little more about the *Allinone* and I included filtering also. Please go to the video section of this forum, or go to my website and watch it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice Steve! I'll be in line for one very soon!
I have 2 questions for you:

How fast is the turn around time from receiving an order, to shipping it, now that the holiday season is here? I want to make sure that if one is ordered, it gets here for Christmas, or sooner.
I've read that filtering wine can result in filtering out some of the flavors or intensity of a wine, what is your experience with the All in One and filtering wines?
Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 22, 2012)

Great video


----------



## dralarms (Nov 22, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> Very nice Steve! I'll be in line for one very soon!
> I have 2 questions for you:
> 
> How fast is the turn around time from receiving an order, to shipping it, now that the holiday season is here? I want to make sure that if one is ordered, it gets here for Christmas, or sooner.
> ...




I'll help.

Shipping time is very fast. I had mine in less than a week.

Filtering will not hurt your wine, just do NOT use a carbon filter. I use a 1 micron filter and have suffered no ill
effects.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 22, 2012)

dralarms said:


> I'll help.
> 
> Shipping time is very fast. I had mine in less than a week.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks !! I could not of said it better
Happy Thanksgiving everyone !!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 23, 2012)

I wanted to give a big thanks to Steve!
I had the pleasure of talking with Steve this evening, Steve took time out of his Thanksgiving to personally answer my questions. Any questions I may have had were addressed. I cannot see one reason why I would not buy one of these pumps! 
Steve obviously stands behind his product.
My hat is off to you, we need more business owners like you!
Thanks again!
Tom


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice Steve - I like it!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 23, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> I wanted to give a big thanks to Steve!
> I had the pleasure of talking with Steve this evening, Steve took time out of his Thanksgiving to personally answer my questions. Any questions I may have had were addressed. I cannot see one reason why I would not buy one of these pumps!
> Steve obviously stands behind his product.
> My hat is off to you, we need more business owners like you!
> ...


 

Thanks Everyone !! 
I really try to do my best in everything I do, it is a real pleasure talking to you and people like yourself. I really enjoy talking to other winemakers and exchanging ideas between each other , that is why I like this forum soo much !!!


----------



## dan69man (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Steve, I bought your pump and like I said it's amazing. 
I have a quick question. I have the Buon Vino filter and would like to know do you think I could incoporate your pump into this filter system?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry - It will not work as it will suck in air through the pads and add air to your wine. The best would be the whole house filtration system as been posted on this forum - if you need them ,please let me know


----------



## dan69man (Nov 24, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Sorry - It will not work as it will suck in air through the pads and add air to your wine. The best would be the whole house filtration system as been posted on this forum - if you need them ,please let me know



Got it., I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Winofarmer (Nov 28, 2012)

Just placed my order at 7:11 pm and had a email at 9:05 that it had been shipped!!!! Now thats service....I am going to be like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for my wine pump to show up in the mail.


----------



## Trackinghound (Dec 26, 2012)

My wife bought me one for Xmas....now waiting for it to arrive. EXCITED


----------



## eblasmn9 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just bought one with Christmas money. It shipped the same day as ordered. I am also excited and waiting for it to arive.


----------



## Trackinghound (May 10, 2013)

I edit this post to delete my question.


----------



## dralarms (May 10, 2013)

Tracking hound,

Are you trying to bottle or rack? Its easy once you see it put together. Steve helped me out a bunch when I got mine.


----------

